
Map of Britain Based on Telephone Calls - markbnine
http://www.mcwetboy.net/maproom/2010/12/map_of_britain.php
======
DupDetector
Story previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988110> \- 4 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2001426> \- 1 day ago

Also, from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
      > Please submit the original source. If a blog post
      > reports on something they found on another site,
      > submit the latter.
    

Here's the original:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0014248)

------
jamii
Blogspam. Original article:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0014248)

